# In the Pink: Sony PRS-350 Lighted Covers, $19.96 with Free Shipping



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Are you the proud owner of a Sony PRS-350? If you're not allergic to pink, or have a spare 350 you've just bought (with a coupon) for $69.99 at the Sony Outlet Store, you can pick up the official lighted cover for $19.96 and free shipping here:

Pink Lighted Cover for the PRS-350


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

(For any early-ravens who might have tried them as soon as they were posted: The links now work correctly.)


----------

